# Dossiers dans un iPad, sont-ils conservés dans la sauvegarde



## MacUlot (27 Février 2012)

Salut

Quand on crée des dossiers dans un iPad, sont-ils conservés dans la sauvegarde ?

ou encore

Lors d'une restauration dans laquelle il y a des dossiers créés sur le iPad, est-ce que ces dossiers seront recréés lors de cette restauration ?

--------

Or, mon problème c'est que j'avais créé plusieurs dossiers étalés plusieurs écrans.
Les applications avaient été classées dans des dossiers au fur et à mesure de leur acquisition. 
Certains dossiers étaient pleins, en tout près de 300 applications classées par fonction.
Ayant eu un problème avec le iPad j'ai du sauvegarder le contenu, puis réiniitaliser le iPad, et finalement procéder à une restauration.

Ma surprise a été de constater que tous les dossiers avaient disparus et que toutes les applications se sont retrouvées pèle mèle sur plusieurs écrans. 
Vous imaginez le travail pour recréer tous les dossiers.

Alors, est-ce normal de ne plus avoir de dossiers lors d'une restauration dans un iPad réinitialisé ?

Si oui, c'est tellement CON pour un produit Apple !

Merci


----------

